# Forum Home Renovation Concreting  Levelling compound powdery after application ??

## Jimmy1234

Dear Sir/Madam, hoping someone kind can provide some guidance...  
We've recently had the Mapei Ultraplan Eco self-levelling compound applied on a concrete slab in order for for hybrid floor installation. 
However, after 3-4 days of drying, the new surface very powdery/dustry in many areas. The powder comes off as a hand runs over it, and if rubbed a little harder it seems to come off even more. Almost like it hasn't cured properly. 
Other areas are absolutely smooth and solid, not powdery at all. 
I wanted to know if this is normal. for the product? Is it that the powder is just on the surface, but underneath it is cured and bonded properly? Why would some areas be so smooth and not others not? Or is this an installation defect? 
The installer is telling me that this is normal and nothing to worry about. 
Some kind guidance will be much appreciated. 
Thank you in advance.

----------


## johnc

Best to contact the manufacturer or read the product notes

----------

